# C02



## vanessa25 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know how to make the DIY c02 but for a 29 gallon is one 2 liter bottle enough or should i use 2?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'd start with 1 bottle, and if necessary (i.e. you have high lighting), then I might step up to two bottles, but 1 bottle (provided you have a good diffusing method) should be okay


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I would go with 2. CO2 is always good, even in lower light systems.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with Simpte. I did diy on my 29 gal before Iwent to pressurized, and had 2 bottles, changing one out every 2-3 weeks. That maintains a more constant supply of co2.


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

I have been very satisfied with one bottle on my 38 gallon. I use a wood block diffuser set at gravel level, seems to get a good % of the CO2 dissolved Jim Kosche


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Much of the 1 bottle/2 bottle decision depends on your KH. If it's low, 1 would probably do the trick, if it's high you'd want 2.


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

It also depends on your mix as well which affects bubble rate and length of time you get useful CO2 production.

I used 1 bottle on my 29s, but I did have an extra bottle which I would make up 24 hours before I switched them so I had the CO2 production going before I switched them.

It also depends on your diffusion method, I recommend the Hagen ladder for that size tank, dirt cheap and it works great.


----------



## semaj (Oct 4, 2004)

Excuse me for intruding on your post Vanessa25, but I had a similar question; I'm glad you asked. I also appreciate the helpful advise that others have offered on this subject. I have a 20 gallon long with a 55W power compact bulb and my water is on the hard side (GH = ~8 degrees). I am experimenting with DIY Yeast CO2 (Nyberg method), as I plan to add plants that require CO2 supplementation. I am using one 2L bottle, but this does not seem to be producing enough CO2 (based on GH/pH table). After reading comments posted in this thread, I will probably add another bottle soon. My question is this: On average, what type of CO2 levels should I expect to obtain from the DIY yeast CO2 method? I understand that CO2 production using this method can be variable, but I'm just looking for a guideline to gauge how well my system is producing CO2. So maybe some of you experts that have long since moved on to compressed CO2 can think back to your beginner days and lend me some advice. Thanks in advance.


----------

